# Are your neighbors sick of your ongoing smoke?



## cmayna (Oct 30, 2013)

I have one neighbor who has asked me to let her know when I fire up the smoker so she can close her windows.  I now wonder if my other neighbors are getting tired of smelling the smoke?   Can I assume that there might be city or county laws about this?  Maybe I need to move way out into the country with no neighbors.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm, smoke of any sort seems to offend some these days. Like a short hit of second hand smoke will take years off their lifespan. I, personally, prefer no neighbors...LOL....having only one these last 8 years where I now live suits me just fine. There might be some city/county ordinance involved...I mean, isn't there a law against everything? The smoke police could be knocking on your door any minute....might wanna have some PP ready on a slider for them. To quote/paraphrase Mark Twain....'the older I get the more I prefer the company of a good dog'....Willie

P.S. Maybe make her a rack of ribs?? gnawing on a good smoked bone might alter her thinking....just sayin'


----------



## cappyr (Oct 30, 2013)

*I live in a very small town down in Cajun country.  Our lil neighborhood is maybe 6 blocks all sides with Cane field bordering.  Firing up a pit around here has the opposite effect.  Any guy in the 'hood' that smells smoke usually walks over to check it out and possibly score a beer.  I am guilty of this as well and if I smell smoke coming from one of the houses I usually head over to check it out.  Quite often we will wind up going home and getting something to add to the pit.  One neighbor has a homemade smoke house and before firing it up he calls me, to see if I got anything that needs smoking.  I guess I am blessed.  last month I had the pit smoking like in the pic and the blues on the out door speakers and my elder neighbor lady hollered from across the fence "Hey Cappy, turn it up and what we havin for dinner"*


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Same here cappy...exact same result....also in south Louisiana though


----------



## little smokey (Oct 30, 2013)

CappyR said:


> *I live in a very small town down in Cajun country.  Our lil neighborhood is maybe 6 blocks all sides with Cane field bordering.  Firing up a pit around here has the opposite effect.  Any guy in the 'hood' that smells smoke usually walks over to check it out and possibly score a beer.  I am guilty of this as well and if I smell smoke coming from one of the houses I usually head over to check it out.  Quite often we will wind up going home and getting something to add to the pit.  One neighbor has a homemade smoke house and before firing it up he calls me, to see if I got anything that needs smoking.  I guess I am blessed.  last month I had the pit smoking like in the pic and the blues on the out door speakers and my elder neighbor lady hollered from across the fence "Hey Cappy, turn it up and what we havin for dinner"*


I just fell in love with your neighborhood and the lady across the fence would need to come on over and bring a sixer...lol  I live in Omaha, NE and have neighbors all around me with no complaints and I have bon fires in my fire pit twice a month if not more when it is cool (not hot or freezing cold) and I have gotten no complaints yet.  Lucky I guess.


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 30, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I have one neighbor who has asked me to let her know when I fire up the smoker so she can close her windows.  I now wonder if my other neighbors are getting tired of smelling the smoke?   Can I assume that there might be city or county laws about this?  Maybe I need to move way out into the country with no neighbors.


I think that one neighbor of yours has a pathetic life.  How bad can it possibly be?  And who doesn't like the smell of wood smoke?  Although, the city where I live does ban the use of outdoor wood burning furnaces.  Too much smoke.  I personally love the smell of it.


----------



## jeepdiver (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like your neighbor asked nicely.  My wife tells me to close our windows on that side of the house when I fire up the smoker.  While I like the smell outside who really wants their house smelling like smoke.  Especially when the dont get to eat the Q


----------



## little smokey (Oct 30, 2013)

When we have a bon fire the inside of our house smells like the joint burned down but it just reminds us of good old camping nights.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 30, 2013)

I live in the middle of my two acres surrounded by folks that have 5x that or more apiece. They don't even see the smoke much less smell it. 

But having a neighbor close that does not share the hobby ...or should I say primeval obsession to cook with fire... would be tough. I guess I would do as suggested and invite them over and send em home with a plateful. Turn on the charm!  

I'm not sure of laws. I guess every place would be different. I was camping once and the park ranger came by and asked me to put the fire out cause it was gettin in the people's down the way RV. (At a camp ground!?!?!)

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in the 'burbs. My neighbor next door is a fire captain. The only thing he says about my smoke is, "That sure smells good!"

He gives me elk & moose, and I send over some smoked products occasionally. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It's a good relationship.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 30, 2013)

I have never had a nieghbor complain, but I share little ziploc baggies of meat fairly liberaly with most of my neighbors.

I did scare one neighbor last Thanksgiving, I put my turkey on around 5:00 AM and was out checking it around 6:00 AM. Apperantly he woke up and was smelling smoke in his house and had been running around checking if he needed to call the fire dept. When he stepped outside and saw my smoker was running he figured it out - I gave him a turkey drumstick for his suffering... lol.


----------



## goingcamping (Oct 30, 2013)

I have great neighbors...I preempt any doubt by 'bribing' them with smoked goodies...now they all want to know when I smoke "can I throw something on for us" Usually comes with a few beers for all the hard work!!

My neighbor (also now a friend) allows me to keep my boat at his house (he has room, previous owner (also a friend) let us keep our old pop-up camper prior to owning a boat, we're on boat # 2 and camper #3)

He borrowed Frank jr. for a little get together and was some ecstatic at his results, that he's now "in the market"!

~Brett


----------



## redwood carlos (Oct 31, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I have one neighbor who has asked me to let her know when I fire up the smoker so she can close her windows.  I now wonder if my other neighbors are getting tired of smelling the smoke?   Can I assume that there might be city or county laws about this?  Maybe I need to move way out into the country with no neighbors.


No law I know of other than spare the air days around here. I say stop by and let her know, and see if she would like any when it is done in X amount of hours. I'd say the winter cold would save you, but I know how our "winters" are out here.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 31, 2013)

You can always ask her for a cell # then you could just shoot her a text message when your going to fire up your smoker.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

I guess people complain about anything these days.  We seem to live in an age of victims rather than an age of people who actually do things?

I am very fortunate.  My neighbors love the smell of a smoker or grill.

Of course my little treats of smoked meat and sausage don't hurt either?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## muttly (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a neighbor that kept calling the cops or fire dept on me every time i smoked any thing or even used a grill. They told him any more reports he will go to jail. (for what charge I don't know) he ended up moving away. New neighbors don't say a word or complain.


----------



## puddle jumper (Nov 1, 2013)

The only neighbors I have are squirrels, rabbits and deer, and the only thing they are worried about is,, Are they next???

I love living in the country..No problems like that...

PJ


----------



## top shot bbq (Nov 2, 2013)

I am pretty fortunate as one of my neighbors works for me part-time and the other is a KCBS judge..lol needless to say I have no problems with neighbors or the issue of steel deliveries, grinding noise, hammering steel noise ...bla bla bla... if they smell BBQ smoke they just come over they both have keys to the main gate. My other neighbors in the cul-de-sac regularly borrow tools or have me weld up lawnmowers, yard equipment and the like. Of coarse I never charge even when they offer, putting up with the noise and constant deliveries is payment enough :) 

I agree with the others. Have you offered up some Q? I don't know your layout is it possible to move your smoker to the other side of the house? or from back to front yard to driveway? or vice versa 

Jason


----------



## dabirdz (Nov 2, 2013)

my neighbors help me build it. and enjoy helping me cook on it.


----------



## turnandburn (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't keep my neighbors away...didn't always use to be that way tho...I stayed at a pretty fancy apartment complex at one point and use to get complaints all the time from neighbors upstairs about my "smoking".. cops showed up on a few occasions and They left with a smile on their face and a brisket sandwich in each hand...yeh I bought Johnny law that day. Lmao. Some ppl just want to complain about something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba duke (Nov 3, 2013)

I just moved into a neighborhood with an HOA but my neighbors seem really cool. But since I smoke about 150 LBS a week I needed to upgrade to a commercial kitchen. I smoke my Pork and Brisket for 18 hours over night so although I didn't get any complaints, I think it is important to be considerate as well. I smoked my meat at my house for 2 months while I looked for another place, to say thank you I offered to smoke turkeys for all of the neighbors as a thank you. You should keep that in mind.


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 8, 2013)

a neighborhood without smoke is not one i wanna be in


----------



## eman (Nov 9, 2013)

Some folks have had to go to watt burners in apt. complexes as they have no fire rules. Unless there is an HOA and you signed an agreement, Try the nice route w/ any complaining neighbors and if that doesn't work. Tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 11, 2013)

I feel lucky.  I have never had any of my neighbors complain.  I don't smoke all the time but there are stretches where I have something on several times a week after work and usually once on the weekends.  Other times where I only have something smoking ever couple of weeks or so.


----------



## lght (Nov 12, 2013)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

I moved into my gated community a little over a year ago.   It’s a nice upscale community in Orange County the old lady wanted to move here because it has some of the best schools in California.  I’m in a town home on the top story and used my WSM several times.  Then a few months later a crazy old lady was banging on my door saying my patio was on fire?  I explained that the smoke was coming from my BBQ and that the patio was not in fact on fire.  She seemed confused and probably has never seen a smoker in her life.  A few weeks later I had the Fire Dept banging on my door.  They knew it was my BBQ, but they wrote me a ticket because my smoker was burning wood and charcoal and the entire city had a ban against wood burning devices on the patio. 

I checked with them before purchasing a new smoker and they said a pellet grill is ok so I picked up a large GMG.   Sure enough another crazy lady noticed me on my patio and yelled saying  I’m not allowed to do that.  I said it’s a grill and I can do what I want.  That Monday sure enough I get a call from the HOA manager who said I’ve violated a city ordinance.  I told them I did no such thing and gave them the number to the fire chef who already approved my equipment and I hung up on the queer!!  The next time I was smoking the same crazy lady comes back and says she going to call the police on my if I don’t put my smoker out.  I said what’s your name I’ll call them for you and make sure they know it was you who wanted to call.  Nothing happened since, but every time I fire up my smoker I get all kinds of crazy looks from people walking by.  I’m sure they are just itching to find a way to shut me down, but they all know I’ve been working in the legal industry for over 20 years and don’t want the kind of fight I could give them. 

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 12, 2013)

two of my neighbours are part of the inspiration for my smoking addiction.  we regularly run bits of food over to each other.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 12, 2013)

LGHT said:


> [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]
> 
> I moved into my gated community a little over a year ago.  It’s a nice upscale community in Orange County the old lady wanted to move here because it has some of the best schools in California.  I’m in a town home on the top story and used my WSM several times.  Then a few months later a crazy old lady was banging on my door saying my patio was on fire?  I explained that the smoke was coming from my BBQ and that the patio was not in fact on fire.  She seemed confused and probably has never seen a smoker in her life.  A few weeks later I had the Fire Dept banging on my door.  They knew it was my BBQ, but they wrote me a ticket because my smoker was burning wood and charcoal and the entire city had a ban against wood burning devices on the patio.
> 
> ...


Good for you! I hate HOA's! They are the antithesis of a free America.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 12, 2013)

The only person I have ever head of complaining of the smoke is my mother to my father asking him "Do you think we live in the woods somewhere?!" Everyone around loves my cooking so no one ever really complains when the smoker or the fire pit is fired up.

And the last time I checked, this is America. You don't have to tell her shit if there is no law against you firing up your cooker.

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 12, 2013)

I am blessed, my neighbors aren't close enough nor do the talk to us. By not talking to me it really keeps me from having to do favors for them. If they don't like my meat smoking they must hate it when I make charcoal. I hope the area will be kind to my new bee hobby this spring.


----------



## stephen1855 (Nov 13, 2013)

i was smoking a Boston butt last weekend and doing it in the garage since the whole island was covered in a storm and rain was on and off. during one of the dry spells my neighbor came out freaking out cuz he saw smoke bellowing out of the garage. he came banging on my door looking for me and then i told him. the whole rest of the day his wife was staring out the window and you could here here freaking out anytime she saw any smoke.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought everyone had a relaxed attitude in Hawaii?


----------



## stephen1855 (Nov 14, 2013)

im in military housing mneeley so not as many Hawaiians hanging out there.


----------



## lght (Nov 14, 2013)

stephen1855 said:


> i was smoking a Boston butt last weekend and doing it in the garage since the whole island was covered in a storm and rain was on and off. during one of the dry spells my neighbor came out freaking out cuz he saw smoke bellowing out of the garage. he came banging on my door looking for me and then i told him. the whole rest of the day his wife was staring out the window and you could here here freaking out anytime she saw any smoke.


I don't know what it is about people and smoke sometimes.  It's like the sight of smoke brings such fear and concearn.  I taught a BBQ 101 class this weekend and one lady signed up with her 15 year old son because he wants to be a pit master.  She had no clue what a smoker was or that you are no cooking with a raging fire.  After the class she understood the concept of low and slow and went out to get him the WSM he's been wanting for years.  It's amazing how a little bit of education can go a long way.


----------



## big biscuit (Nov 14, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I don't know what it is about people and smoke sometimes.  It's like the sight of smoke brings such fear and concearn.  I taught a BBQ 101 class this weekend and one lady signed up with her 15 year old son because he wants to be a pit master.  She had no clue what a smoker was or that you are no cooking with a raging fire.  After the class she understood the concept of low and slow and went out to get him the WSM he's been wanting for years.  It's amazing how a little bit of education can go a long way.


Now that's a cool mom. I'm glad she took an interest in her son and his love for bbq.


----------



## lght (Nov 15, 2013)

Big Biscuit said:


> Now that's a cool mom. I'm glad she took an interest in her son and his love for bbq.


Yeah we spoke during a break between sessions and she said she was concerned that he may get hurt or would be in danger cooking on a smoker.  To her surprise a 16 year old son of a pit master is actually tied for rookie of the year here in CA this year.  I think he's even going to assist with one of the teams he met during the class. 

Just goes to show your never to young!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 16, 2013)

Jees LGHT

Am I ever glad I live in the bush and my closest neighbor is 1/4 mile away

Gary


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 23, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Good for you! I hate HOA's! They are the antithesis of a free America.


----------

